# Trivia 5/1



## luckytrim (May 1, 2020)

trivia 5/1
DID YOU KNOW ...
Most successful Sitcom star who became a Pop Musician ; Ricky  Nelson, with
35 Top-Forty Hits.


1. The Qing dynasty was the last in China. What dynasty, known  for its
highly prized ceramic ware, preceded it?
2. In 1969, psychiatrist Elisabeth Kubler-Ross introduced the  Five Stages of
Grief. What is the first stage of grief in her  model?
  a. - Denial
  b. - Anger
  c. - Depression
  d. - None of these
3. Which car company produced the Monza Spyder ?
  a. - Ford
  b. - Porsche
  c. - Chevrolet
  d. - BMW
4. What is the first name of Webster, who created  "A  Compendious Dictionary
of the English Language" In 1807?
5.  What is Zumba ?
6. In which movie did Christopher Reeve play a man who  travelled into the 
past to meet a woman he saw in a picture?
(Hint; S________  __  T___ )
7. "It takes a licking and keeps on ticking" is the slogan for  what brand of 
wrist watch?
8. Following the way the crow flies, straight west from  Toronto, we 
eventually will cross Lake Huron to get to land. Which of the  Fifty have we 
entered?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
First Transcontinental Railroad (known originally as the  "Pacific Railroad"
and later as the "Overland Route") connected the USA's east  coast with the
west coast.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Ming
2. - a
3. - c
4. Noah
5. a Dance-Exercise program
6. 'Somewhere in Time'
7. Timex
8. Michigan

CRAP !!
The First Transcontinental Railroad (known originally as the  "Pacific
Railroad" and later as the "Overland Route") was a 1,912-mile  (3,077 km)
continuous railroad line constructed between 1863 and 1869  that connected
the existing eastern U.S. rail network at Council Bluffs, Iowa  with the
Pacific coast at the Oakland Long Wharf on San Francisco Bay.   The rail line
was built by three private companies over public lands  provided by extensive
US land grants.  Construction was financed by both state and  US government
subsidy bonds as well as by company issued mortgage bonds.   The Western
Pacific Railroad Company built 132 mi (212 km) of track from  the road's
western terminus at Alameda/Oakland to Sacramento, California.  The Central
Pacific Railroad Company of California (CPRR) constructed 690  mi (1,110 km)
eastward from Sacramento to Promontory Summit, Utah Territory.  The Union
Pacific built 1,085 mi (1,746 km) from the road's eastern  terminus at
Council Bluffs near Omaha, Nebraska westward to Promontory  Summit, in Utah.

The railroad opened for through traffic between Sacramento and  Omaha on May
10, 1869, when CPRR President Leland Stanford ceremonially  tapped the gold
"Last Spike" (later often referred to as the "Golden Spike")  with a silver
hammer at Promontory Summit.  In the following six months, the  last
leg from Sacramento to San Francisco Bay was completed  .


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 1, 2020)

luckytrim said:


> ... snipped ...
> 
> CRAP !!
> The First Transcontinental Railroad (known originally as the  "Pacific
> ...



We actually went here back in 2013


----------

